# Kahr PM9 barrel problem



## mikeb (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey guys new to this forum and new to kahr. Anyway got a new PM9 the other day and just broke it down and cleaned it really good last night. Upon the reassembly look-over noticed the cut-out hole in the slide at the end of barrel looked off. Of course with gun empty I looked straight at the front of the gun. At the end of the barrel where it just barely sticks out of slide there is a 1/8th inch crescent shaped gap between slide and the top of the barrel. It covers the upper half above the barrel. The bottom half of the barrel sits very tight against the slide,could not even stick a hair in between the slide and barrel. I looked at my glocks and the barrel fits uniformly inside the slide cut-out. 
Looks as if when the hole was cut in the slide for the barrel it was cut to high and had to cut more out of the bottom to make the barrel fit in straight. That is why the bottom of the barrel fits so tight against the slide. Has anyone else noticed this? Have not shot it yet because I am not sure if I should bring it back and exchange it for another? Any ideas? Would appreciate the help. Thanks.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

It is the same on my Kahr and most other guns the best explaination I have found is here

http://www.czforumsite.info/index.php?topic=27616.0

It is from the CZ forum but it is the same issue and the same explaination.

RCG


----------



## sliponby (Nov 16, 2009)

Ditto on my PM9. Wierd, because I just noticed it earlier today and I log on and here's this post describing the same problem. I thought about contacting Kahr but I've got ~600 rounds thru it without any accuracy issues. The barrel on the CZ site with the gap at 12 o'clock looks like the barrel on my PM9. Glad to know it's a non-issue.:smt1099


----------

